# Time Tracking Software



## fredtgreco (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm looking for Time tracking software. PC versions only, although a parallel iOS app would be a plus. I've used RescueTime a couple of years ago, and may try that again. I don't need a billable hours feature (pastor, not lawyer!), but I want to track how my time is spent.

Recommend away!


----------



## nicnap (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## AThornquist (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## ReadBavinck (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a list of time tracking resources: Time Tracking Software - Timesheet Software.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 19, 2012)

ManicTime is free, low resource using, and sits on your machine rather than uploading to the cloud.

It basically records whatever active window is open on your computer. The free version allows you to export to Excel if you want.

I've used it for several years. It certainly is sobering to see a breakdown of your computer usage. The biggest problem is you might want to quit looking at the reports because they might remind you what a slacker you are. 

An older review:

ManicTime Tracks Your Work Day


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2012)

While it doesn't sound like what Fred is looking for, I've been thinking of experimenting with LeechBlock, which Tim Challies recommended last year. It's time management of a different sort. It is a Firefox add on that actually blocks sites that impede your productivity, like FB, Twitter, the PB (!) ESPN or whatever. You can set it to block the sites at particular times of the day. If I don't have something specific scheduled, too often I find myself on those kinds of sites when other online activities should take precedence.


----------



## eqdj (Mar 20, 2012)

I use Yast: A simple online time tracker for individuals & teams they have an iOS app and different plans (I'm currently on the free plan)


----------

